

Ruby newest release breaks Rails, no fix until RailsConf ends - DanielKehoe
https://github.com/rubygems/rubygems/issues/319

======
DanielKehoe
The new recommended Ruby version (Ruby 1.9.3p194 with the new RubyGems 1.8.23)
introduces a security patch that now verifies SSL certificates. The
rubygems.org server is wrongly configured for SSL connections. When someone
tries to build a new Rails application, they will get an SSL_connect failure.
There's a workaround available. A fix for the server should be forthcoming
when the RailsConf ends; the RubyGems team is currently at the conference.

~~~
qrush
Hi folks! @evanphx, @drbrain, and myself are all at RailsConf. That doesn't
mean we're ignoring things.

Evan's fixed the cert issue, if you're still seeing problems please let us
know.

There's a twitter account that we keep updated for service issues like this,
please follow it! <http://twitter.com/rubygems_status>

~~~
DanielKehoe
Excellent! Greatly appreciate your efforts to build a better Ruby. And
congratulations to @drbrain on the Ruby Heroes award!

